# List of sexing by color



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Howdy
Anyone know of a list of chickens that can be sexed by color?
I've searched the internet but once you put sex in the search you get links to (well you know where).
Thanks
jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scroll down to see if this is what you're looking for.

http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/what-breed-is-it-understanding-sex-link-chickens/

Sometimes you have to get creative with your searches to find what you're looking for without ending up in places you didn't want.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Also there is a difference between autosexing and sex-linking. Sex-linking is crossing two different breeds to get offspring that have predictably different colors at hatch for that one generation. It can't be duplicated in the next generation but autosexing breeds can go on forever with different colored offspring. Cream Legbars for instance have pullets with a brown chipmunk stripe and cockerels that are usually blonde, or at least lighter, and solid colored. The latter might be something to look into if you want sustainability...


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, I guess I need to do some more homework. I'm raising heritage breeds and thought some of those were color sexable.
Thanks
jim


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Some are, like Silver Grey Dorkings, Welsummers, Salmon Faverolles, Barred Plymouth Rock, etc


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Partridge Penedesencas are color sexable like the Welsummer.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the help everyone.
I purchased heritage breeds from Crackle so those are the chickens I'm curious about.
The frypan special (100ea) and the heavy barnyard special (50ea).
They are supposed to be pure breed so I was curious if any were color sexable.
Thanks
jim


----------

